# Battle axe



## sparks (Jan 31, 2009)

Can sombody please tell me what planes were at this battle in may of 1941, both allied and axis.We are putting a historical enent together for the 13th on Fighter ace (wich you can still get the 2 week free sign up) would love any help on this. thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2009)

Operation Battle Axe occurred in June of 1941, not May. June 15-17 to be exact. You might want to read up on a battle and know the actual dates before you plan an event like that...

Operation Battleaxe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sparks (Jan 31, 2009)

Evanglider, i have done my homework on this but,what I schould have asked was;We know we had hurcs and wellingtons,but what did the Ge side have emils, stukas,88s.the MacchiC.200.The problem I have is we dont have all these planes available to us,so for the wellington we would like to sub in the mitchell d or the avenger,the MacchiC.200 the ki43 oscar.Also what model of hurricane was there the 1a, the 11c and I see no spits but some p40s also did GE have the early 110cs.just cant find the exact planes used in the battle.
so any help would be great ty


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2009)

Components of Fliegerfuhrer Afrika in May / June 1941:

Single-engine fighters:
7./JG 26 with 13 servicable Bf 109E-7 Trop
1./JG 27 with 25 servicable Bf 109E-7 Trop

Twin-engined fighters:
7. and 8./ZG 26 with 22 servicable Bf 110E-1

Bombers:
III./LG 1 with 11 servicable Ju 88A-4 Trop

Dive-Bombers:
I./StG 1 with 21 servicable Ju 87B-2
II./StG 2 with 27 servicable Ju 87B-2

Recon:
2(H)./14 with 13 servicable Hs 126s and Bf 110s
2(F)./123 with 2 servicable Ju 88D-5s


----------



## sparks (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

The Italians had the Fiat CR32 and Fiat CR42 for fighters, Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 for bombers.

The Allied (RAF, SAAF, RAAF) aircraft were:
*Fighters:*
Gloster Gladiator
Curtiss P-40 Tomahawk or Kittyhawk
Hurricane Mk II

*Bombers:*
Douglas Boston
Bristol Bombay
Bristol Blenheim
Vickers Wellington
Vickers Valentia


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)

Those numbers are servicable. There were others on hand, but those are th ones that were flying.

Grau, I also read that there were some M. 202s available?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

Not from what I've read, NJ...the Folgore was delivered to North Africa in mid-1941, so it would have missed Battle Axe but did see alot of action on other fronts from late '41 onwards.

It was definately a premier fighter, too...sadly under-armed, but could hang in there with the best the Allies had to offer, performance-wise.


----------



## sparks (Feb 1, 2009)

do we know what model of hurricanes were sent? thanks for all the help,once we have all the details in order i will post them .thanks Sparks

Sorry just read that it was the mark 11


----------



## wangfei (Feb 4, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings _mod edit: link removed _ there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


>



Heh, he lasted long, nice kill.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

Another one bites the dust --> delete the link


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

Talk about a battleaxe hit!


----------



## sparks (Feb 7, 2009)

Heres what we have come up with so far

GE plane setGE = Bf-109E-1, Bf-109E-4, Bf-110C-4, Ki-43 Oscar (sub for Macchi C.200 and Fiat G.50), Ju-87D, Ju-87G, He-111

GBHurricane IA, Hurricane IIB (SU version rather than 4 cannon IIC), Hurricane IID, Martlet I, Tomahawk IIB, Dauntless, Avenger, Li-2 (SU transport as a level bomber, no paratroops, sub for Wellington and Blenheim

Let me know what you think and you can all come and play they have a 2week free trial, thes will be at level 7 phisics no auto trim or hit reports

https://fighterace.ketsujin.com/


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2009)

Just be aware that the Ju 87D and Ju 87G both had longer and slimmer noses than the Ju 87B. No Ju 88s?


----------



## sparks (Feb 8, 2009)

Think the 88 was faster and had a biger bomb load,right now this is shapeing up as a air battle vs tanks,very tough to even out both sides for 1941 may north africa any thoughts on subs? battle conditions are almost set sill haggling with Axis command over some detail will post as I get them

Bset Sparks


----------

